# what do you carry in your boxes???



## tylerolso (Jul 15, 2009)

what do you always carry in your ammo boxes or cargo boxes, im trying to think what im going to want with me during a day of riding.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Here's a similar thread you can check out.
D

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=8715&highlight=shee


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

As long as mine has beer in it in pretty much ok but I do keep a first aid kit baby wipes and just wutever the ole lady needs at the time


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I dont currently have boxes but if I did I would carry a small tool set, water, maybe some fuel and oil. Food too like snacks. A knife. I do have a storage compartment like on the 08 brutes and I have my wireless winch system in there and my fan switch. Also carry a hand saw and a few misc parts in there. I have one of those drop down baskets on my rear rack and I usually have it loaded with fuel and other things too.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

snacks and bevies, chain, ratchet strap(s), tire plug kit, 10mm and 12mm wrench, crecent wrench, knife, fire starter, zap straps, duct tape, hatchet, lighter and matches, hot pockets, sometimes a blitzlift 12v compressor.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

islandlife said:


> snacks and bevies, chain, ratchet strap(s), tire plug kit, 10mm and 12mm wrench, crecent wrench, knife, fire starter, zap straps, duct tape, hatchet, lighter and matches, hot pockets, sometimes a blitzlift 12v compressor.


Dont these have to stay frozen??


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i think he means those things u put in yer pocket and they get hot.
instant heat


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

thats right, i put them in me boots these days. nothin worse than cold toes.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Ahh I was wondering there for a sec. We usually dont have to worry to much about heat packs down here in texas. Anywho, I dont have boxes but Im sure id care a tow strap, snatch block, metric tools, water, flashlight, gloves and leatherman. During hunting I'd also throw in a pistol, binoculars, bullets and batteries.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I got one of those zippo hand warmers for xmas. OMG works great! I need another for the other pocket! Amazing it works with little oxygen.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

so it is actually lit while its in your pocket? i wondered if that was the case.

here's one of the best like 10 bux you can spend for you box.










38 items inside the can including the ever popular multi purpose "duck" tape


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> so it is actually lit while its in your pocket? i wondered if that was the case.


Yea its awesome. http://www.zippo.com/products/handwarmer.aspx?bhcp=1

It just smolders. It pretty much looks like a big zippo lighter. Depending how much fluid you put in it, it will stay lit for 6-12hrs I think. Works great.


----------

